
Should we break up the big tech companies? - codehenge
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/04/should-we-break-up-the-big-tech-companies.html
======
IXxXI
Big banking cartels should be broken up long before big tech is. There's a
question of why only american tech companies are targeted for alleged anti-
trust violations while chinese groups like huawei get a free pass.

